# New RS4



## stenning (Jun 7, 2003)

I am considering parting with my TT 225 and getting a new RS4 if funds allow....

http://www.audi.co.uk/microsites/rs42005/flash.html

Any thoughts, does anyone know the official launch date? Anyone else planning on doing the same thing? Any recommended colour combinations, ideally want a change from black leather this time.

Cheers


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

For Â£50k+ I can't see my money going to Audi....unless I suddenly find out I have kids!

H


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I personally don't think it's worth the money. :?


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Go for a BMW M3, Carbon black with red imola leather. ~340bhp.

Also save yourself some money for mods and extras 8)

Some secondhand bargains to be had too.


----------



## stenning (Jun 7, 2003)

scoTTy can I ask why you dont think its worth the money, would appreciate your thoughts as an s4 owner (I think?).

Cheers


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Obviously it's a personal feeling but for me it works out like this :

Cost to change Â£15-20k (i.e. the price of a decent Caterham)
What would I get ?
a car more track/performance focused
about 20bhp
a drop in torque
less comfort
higher depreciation

Perhaps I've just found the right blend/compromise of performance and comfort. I wouldn't want/need a more focused car as an everyday family car.

Once I moved house in a year or two then I'll probably get a track/sunday fun tool for the kicks.

I guess many people would say the S4 isn't worth the extra over a A4 3.0 V6 as each step up is more bucks for less. It's an individual choice but for me it just doesn't deliver enough over my S4 for the money.


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

With an expanding family, I'm going to try to convince the wife this really is a sensible family car at last and a sensible move!!!  
ANT


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's what I did but I think doing it on the RS4 would be pushing it.

You sell it to her on the basis of safety on ice : RS4 Vs Ice Skater - 36mb Video :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Once I moved house in a year or two then I'll probably get a track/sunday fun tool for the kicks.


Some thing like a *Donkervoort D8 270 RS*

wfg, Hans.


----------



## stenning (Jun 7, 2003)

Hi

Just got back from an Audi driving experience, some good close up NEW RS4 pics if your interested...

http://tinyurl.com/be9jl

Cheers

Lee


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Thanks, photos are great!!!!
ANT


----------



## stenning (Jun 7, 2003)

Its a great car, I would however recommend that anyone considering buying one, drives one first, I found the seats very tight, especially when they pump up in sports mode, also you have to put the key in and then press the start button which seems a bit pointless to me? A proximity sensor or the option of a standard start would be better, minor things though once you drive it!


----------

